# Delayed by the Internets - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey folks, Webmaster Larry here posting for Steve. His internet connection is down (could it be the ice and snow storm*interfering*with the connection?). He asked me to let the Best Fans in the World know that as soon as he works out the problem, a shiny new comic will be posted for your amusement. Thanks [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

